# Dark Underarms?? :(



## Kels823 (Mar 12, 2007)

Hey gang.. this is super embarassing. Ive done a search online but havent been very satisfied with what Ive found. I also set an appt w/ my dermatologist in a few weeks but I wanted to get you guys' input if possible.

I have very dark underarms. Its very very very noticeable (especially since Im so light). Theyre basically black, just so you can understand what Im dealing w/. Ive always shaved, which I read I should stop doing and start waxing as it helps remove dead skin, etc (speaking of, can neone reccoment a good waxing kit?!?).  But is there something I can do to lighten these pits?? Its getting warm and I hate having to wear sleeves in the summer.. Im gonna see if my derm. can give me some kinda of retin a treatment or something to help. But in the meantime Im just looking for ideas, if you guys have them. 

TIA...


----------



## Jacq-i (Mar 12, 2007)

Maybe a skin-lightening cream? There are a couple different ones at Sephora...

Otherwise, just moisturizing + exfoliating... Although that could be tricky. I tried putting a lotion on my underarms, after I accidently cut it with a razor. A couple of hours later, I has no idea why _one_ of my underarms was sweating, but it was because that lotion was clogging my skin. Whoops!

Now your thread has me looking at my underarms. They're dark too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## msmack (Mar 12, 2007)

my sister had dark underarms and her derm suggested she stop using the deoderant she was using and switch to a "more natural" one free of parabens and such. he also prescribed her a cream (sorry, no idea what its called). it was fairly expensive though. the deoderant was giving her a strange reaction and so the switch definatly helped (are you a sensitive skin kinda person?). i waxed my armpits ONCE. that was all i ever wanted to do lol. BE BRAVE! GET A BUDDY TO HELP YOU! lol hope this helps a bit!

p.s. i have tried natural deoderants of all kinds and the ONLY one that works for me is patchouli... maybe just because i like the smell of it mixed with my funk... lol


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Mar 12, 2007)

Once you start waxing you will notice a big difference. I used to have dark underarms and it was because of the ingrown hairs. Now that I wax them, every 4-6 weeks, the five-o'clock shadow has disappeared. Waxing is awesome, I'm not a glutton for pain, but my esthetician is great and I've never had a painful wax to date. You can PM if you have any questions.


----------



## Kels823 (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks so so much for the responses guys.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jacq-i - I examined my pits closely last nite (a sentence I never thought I would ever say) and realized that they were very dry. So I put some shea butter lotion under there.. thats the best thing I could think of at the moment. Im gonna try exfoiliating too. Hopefully my doc will give me some kinda cream that will help the dryness as well.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




msmack - I actually get botox treatments under my arms (I posted about it somewhere on here, Ill find it l8r) so I dont have a prob w/ sweating. I had this prob before the botox tho so I dont think its related. Its like itchy under my arms too, so Im starting to wonder if its some kind of skin infection/rash.. I dunno.  But natural deos really are the best.. they arent as fancy as the others but theyre so much better for you.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MsCuppyCakes - I actually bought some Nair wax stuff last nite for my armpits. I did it myself and did an okay job I think, especially since this was my first time waxing NETHING on my own. There are a couple strays left but the skin is so dark that you dont really notice the few hairs that are left. But I DID actually notice that my pits seems lighter somehow after waxing.. Im not sure if that was my imagination or if it really worked. But Im def. waxing my pits from now on. I have a relatively high tolerance for pain so I wasnt too bothered. Hopefully Ill start to see more of a difference the more I keep doing it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks again!! More responses/ideas are still welcome!!


----------



## tottui (Mar 14, 2007)

I have dark underarms too.. I started waxing and it really didnt help. My hair grows very fast... so I had to wax like every week sometines.. and it was still dark. I have an appointment with my derm next week so Im going to ask her about it!!... Ill let you know what she says!


----------



## lipshock (Mar 14, 2007)

My doctor told me this when I asked about her about dark underarms as well:

Avoid using deodorants with the active ingredient: *Aluminum Zirconium Tetrachlorohydrex GLY*.  Whattamouthfull!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Basically it's an anti-perspirant and will be found in deodorants that fight against perspiration.

Mitchum makes some good deodorants without that ingredient and I have yet to see sweaty pits on me (ew, gross!).  I don't use them though.  I actually use this all-natural Crystal Rock deodorant, that you wet the top with water and rub under your arms.  I got it from Trader Joe's and Whole Foods.

I have yet (crossing fingers) to suffer from sweaty pits and dark underarm areas!

Hope this helps some!


----------



## Blushbaby (Apr 29, 2007)

Applying baking soda for 10 mins at a time daily helps. The skin will peel off revealing new lighter skin.

Read up on it on the skin forum on ww.blackhairmedia.com


----------



## Kels823 (Apr 29, 2007)

Blushbaby - thanks for the tip!! I tried going to that website but it wouldnt let me access it.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Do I mix the baking soda w/ water?


----------



## caramelx202 (May 17, 2007)

its caused from aq skin thickening problem.. i went to the derm. in tha hamptons of NY and he gave me a perscription for a lotion its Lactic Acid 10% lotion I also use it on my neck where my skin is discolored..


----------



## ExquisiteImages (May 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caramelx202* 

 
_its caused from aq skin thickening problem.. i went to the derm. in tha hamptons of NY and he gave me a perscription for a lotion its Lactic Acid 10% lotion I also use it on my neck where my skin is discolored.._

 
Did it work for you? I have dark areas on the back of my neck, but thank goodness my long hair covers it! But I want to get rid of it so I can have my hair pinned up once in awhile.


----------



## jess98765 (May 18, 2007)

I posted about this problem a while ago too (check further down on the skin and bodycare page)..... my armpits too were quite dark a while back, but since i've been waxing them instead of shaving them, as well as exfoliating every other day then moisturising i most def see a huge difference.


----------



## Blushbaby (May 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kels823* 

 
_Blushbaby - thanks for the tip!! I tried going to that website but it wouldnt let me access it.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Do I mix the baking soda w/ water?_

 
That's weird, duno why it wouldn't let you on www.blackhairmedia.com

Yeah the girls mix with water and leave it as a paste for about 10 mins or so on their pits then rinse - some say it stings a bit, but iit def works for them after prolonged use.


----------



## Amber (May 18, 2007)

Thanks for the tips. I have dark pigmented knees as well as armpits, they always look "dirty" and I hate that! I might try the baking soda thing.


----------



## Lovely (May 20, 2007)

a really good tried and true method is just to exfoliate (with a loofah) your armpits like crazy in the shower. it will help scrub away the dead skin cells. i usually scrub them until they are almost red. for better results use an exfoliating scrub like st. ive's apricot scrub. it really does work!


----------



## Babylard (Apr 15, 2008)

hello to everyone suffering from dark underarm skin.  i am having the same problem too.  i shave and i will switch to waxing soon.

i suggest everyone try religiously scrubbing your underarms with lemon wedges in the shower and whenever you are in the washroom (leave a fresh slice in the washroom everyday).  use your facial exfoliator to clean the underarms and when you get out of the shower, scrub some more with baking soda.  seriously, every time i go to the washroom i quickly scrub my underarms because i want it gone! >_<

i've been doing this for about a week and i am pleased with the progressing results.  the lemon doesnt work isntantly, but over time, you should see a dramatic difference and keep doing it.  my underarms are gettign lighter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




stop using anti-pirspirants with alumimum in it.  how they work is that they clog your sweat glands and the skin just gets angry and clogged up.

hope that helps!


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Apr 16, 2008)

*bikini zone products actually help too. ur undrarms are sensitive and are thinner skin just like the bikini area. and i think using a moistruzing solid deo. rather then a gel helps a TON. gels dry ur skin out. *


----------



## athena123 (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi Kels - This is anecdotal only, I don't have the same problem as you do but I've heard dark underarms can be caused by bacteria. A product I've started using is called Dr. Mist. It's supposed to control body odor. I spray it under my arms and private areas. Some users claim it has helped to reduce perspiration stains under pits and lighten up dark underarm pits. It's relatively inexpensive, but you can go through a 1 oz. bottle pretty quickly. 

I have noticed it reduces underarm odor, but it's not an anti-perspirant. I also spray it on my feeties when I wear open toed shoes, a must now what it's getting warm. Another thing I've noticed about this product. When a blemish crops up, I spray a little on the blemish and it really heals much more quickly than any other treatment. 

It's quite an interesting treatment and I'll very likely purchase more. For more information, check this link: DR.mist- Products Event or Promotion


----------



## CaliCosmetics (Apr 21, 2008)

Wow, so much good advice on this subject. 
I actually get some dark spots around my lips like ive been eating chocolate in the corners of my mouth and around them and a family friend whos a Dr actually recommended Selsum Blue shampoo, the dandruff stuff. You put it on the area and scrub in for a few seconds before washing off. Ive seen a huge difference in my lip area, so this might help you for quick fixes or for a few applications to see if the area lightens.


----------



## cassidy478 (Apr 27, 2008)

I've heard good things about Derma Doctor's Underarm lightening Deodorant.


----------



## KAIA (Apr 28, 2008)

Do NOT SHAVE!
I personally, pluck the hair, it takes me like 20 min. for both of my underarms.
and i do it 2-3 times a week, since the roots get pretty weak, after so much, ¨plucking¨ they´ll start to grow thinner and less each time.
I also use st. ive´s apricot sbrub after i wash them in the shower , i use my bath gloves, since they are great for scrubbing (because of the texture) and my underarms look fine.


----------



## pattycakez (Apr 28, 2008)

i have a similar problem.

oh wow pluck each hair? you must be suUUPPERR PATIENT. 
i would try waxing .. but i hate pain and it seems like such a sensitive areaa..


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Apr 28, 2008)

I used to have dark underams really hella dark ..I would think to myself why do I look like i dont shower ..when i freaking scrub like crazy every day. Then later on I devolped this sweat gland clogging thing called hidradentis supperativa or something. My doctor basically said STop wearing deodarant and shaving ..Im like wtf ... I don't want to have dark pits and smell...

but I also wanted to get rid of my problem.  I wasn't necessarily trying to get rid of the dark pits ..i just got used to it ..it was more the hidradentis supperativa that was painful clogged sweatgland ..kind of like an inner pimple that will never go away.

so anyway first i stopped using deodarnt. THat didn't last long cuz well it was stinky. Then I started using baking soda..w hich definetly took away the smell ..but after using it a while ..it started forming a film on my skin and it would peel and look unslightly and got really dry.

then I discovered ..crystal body deodarnt ..You can get it from drugstore.com or the website of the maker. It's a rock crystal that you wet and rub it on your clean underarms.

this stuff not only cleared up my hidradentis supperativa ..it stopped me from being paranoid of rubbing stuff on my arms and having my problem reoccur ...ON the super plus side ..it lightend up my dark underarms ..and now well they look normal ..I don't know how ..I think maybe it has to do with the aluminium found in most deodarnts..this crystal rock thing is like all natural and its just a rock lol ..but it works..it took away smell , discolaration ...and my issue.. You wills till sweat a bit ...it does not hinder perspiration ..but it awesome and I will never ever use anything else.

You should totally try crystal body deodarnt ..it worked for my many issues and cleared up my underarms from being dark which I wasn't even trying to do ..it just did.

good luck hun ..I know it sucks ..I had been the same way all my life almost since about 14 ..and now at 26 I no longer have dark underarms.

Buy Crystal Body Deodorant Stick Online at drugstore.com


Crystal Body Deodorant


Causes for Dark underarms
Some of the causes of dark underarms are as follows Friction due to tight blouses and tops that brush against the skin, Excessive sweating, Infections due to improper washing of underarms, Shaving, Dead skin buildup, Chemicals, alcohol and strong fragrance in deodorants.


----------



## ndn-ista (Apr 28, 2008)

sadly, i suffer from this. i read to lightly scrub with a pumice rock. i think it is slowly helping me. u can find pumice rocks at a drug store.


----------



## almmaaa (Apr 28, 2008)

I have really dark underarms as well and I suffer from excessive sweating and would LOOOOVE to try the botox injections but at the moment its too expensive could you please share your experience with the injections? 
Thanks


----------



## duckduck (Apr 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cassidy478* 

 
_I've heard good things about Derma Doctor's Underarm lightening Deodorant._

 
I had just slightly darker pits, and using this actually lightened them up to my normal skin color. I dunno if it would work for everyone, but I went through just one roll-on of this, and it solved my problem. I still shave, and now I use normal deodorant, and no return of the darkness for over 2 years now


----------



## IvyTrini (Apr 29, 2008)

It's the razor pulling across the skin that causes the darkness.  I get sugaring done, which is like waxing except gentler on the skin.  Also could do threading.  I noticed a big difference!


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks for all of the advice.  I have just been suffering from the 5 o'clock shadow look on my underarms (the word "pits" makes me cringe for some reason).  I am going to try the derma doctor deodrant first but I have also started waxing my underarm and that has helped a little bit.


----------



## Zeastlake (Oct 14, 2008)

B


----------



## hhunt2 (Oct 14, 2008)

Man, I should have found this theard before...

I've had dark underarms since I was a kid.  My mom says, "It's because your filipino".  My mom, aunts, cousins, etc. all have dark underarms.
My solution was never to put up my arms.


----------



## saba (Nov 16, 2008)

second da baking soda thingy , its a great cleanser , i use it often to exfoliate too , i srub my under arms b4 waxing it removes da dead cells and cause a lot less pain , hope that helps.


----------



## colormepretty (Nov 23, 2008)

i've stopped shaving a long time ago and have been using the epilator for the underarms and it works REALLY well for me. it basically tweezes out every hair underneath your arms and i'd honestly say that my armpits have lighten drastically!

there are great brands available but make sure you get the best one that would work best for you. i would say either Philips or Emjoi would have the best epilators. they can also remove hair on your legs too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so, it's veryyy versatile.


----------



## banjobama (Nov 23, 2008)

Pursebuzz has a video up about using an epilator, maybe you could try that.

Also keep in mind that darkening of the skin under the arms (the skin itself, not because of hair) is one of the signs of diabetes, I believe. Either diabetes or thyroid problems. Someone correct me.


----------



## Nookie (Feb 6, 2015)

I heard some people just have dark underarms, but sometimes using deodorant with alcohol or plucking/shaving can cause dark underarms. I've tried many whitening underarm creams, but they don't work and some actually made my armpits itch! Now I'm using Dazzle Underarm Set I bought from Bangkok that includes 3 things: a scrub, toner and a deoconcealer. So far so good! The scrub removes all the dead skin and bumpy chicken skin I got from plucking and the toner actually reduces hair growth and make the hair grow slower and thinner. So now I don't pluck as often. The deoconcealer is actually concealer for your pits! It's concealer and deodorant in one. I don't think it's available outside Thailand, but I did see it on Amazon. 

  Hope this can be helpful for you guys....it's been working pretty good for me. Been using it for a few weeks now


----------



## penlipstick (Apr 3, 2015)

I need to try some of these things.


----------



## BettyGoat (Apr 13, 2015)

I stumbled across this whitening cream the other day.  I haven't used it myself, but other users say it's good for elbows, knees and underarms as well as face.  Thought you might like to give it a try.  Good luck.
http://newskinexfoliation.com/pink-madison-whitening-mask/


----------



## savvy1 (Apr 14, 2015)

I don't have "dark" underarms but I have noticed that they are now close to the same color as the rest of my arm since I started doing the following:

  1) Exfoliate with St. Ives body scrub before shaving

  2) Shave with a moisturizing shaving cream

  and the most important step

  3) Apply Tend Skin to my underarms once i'm done shaving. Tend Skin is for ingrown hairs and keeps the skin baby soft after a shave. It also has exfoliating properties, I think due to the salicylic acid in the solution.


----------



## janice15 (Aug 19, 2016)

Kels823 said:


> Hey gang.. this is super embarassing. Ive done a search online but havent been very satisfied with what Ive found. I also set an appt w/ my dermatologist in a few weeks but I wanted to get you guys' input if possible.
> 
> I have very dark underarms. Its very very very noticeable (especially since Im so light). Theyre basically black, just so you can understand what Im dealing w/. Ive always shaved, which I read I should stop doing and start waxing as it helps remove dead skin, etc (speaking of, can neone reccoment a good waxing kit?!?).  But is there something I can do to lighten these pits?? Its getting warm and I hate having to wear sleeves in the summer.. Im gonna see if my derm. can give me some kinda of retin a treatment or something to help. But in the meantime Im just looking for ideas, if you guys have them.
> 
> TIA...





tottui said:


> I have dark underarms too.. I started waxing and it really didnt help. My hair grows very fast... so I had to wax like every week sometines.. and it was still dark. I have an appointment with my derm next week so Im going to ask her about it!!... Ill let you know what she says!






me i try only nlighthen product very effective


----------

